# Center pivot discbine??



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I would love to have a center pivot discbine but I cut a lot of 5 acre fields with fences around 2 sides. I had pretty much gave up on center pivots until I started watching youtube video's the seem to take tight turns really we'll in the videos. How do the center pivots turn around compared to side pulls in real life?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It should turn as well if not better. The hitch type will be a bigger influence on turning than whether it's center or side pull. If most of your fields are small, though, I'm not sure what the benefit would be for you with a center pivot machine.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I get lodged hay in my low spots sometimes. I would like to be able to cut either direction. I would like to have the extra width. When mowing side hills I would like to stay up hill of the mower at all times. Plus the field that I have that are larger it would be nice in. I hope to lease larger fields over time.


----------



## LAF_NWMN (Jan 8, 2015)

We have a NH 499 that we cut many small fields with and would never go back to a side pull. In some of the smaller fields you never really end up going back and forth, but it is great when you can run back and forth on larger long fields. Makes raking with the v-rake much easier for my wife


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Nate926 said:


> I get lodged hay in my low spots sometimes. I would like to be able to cut either direction. I would like to have the extra width. When mowing side hills I would like to stay up hill of the mower at all times. Plus the field that I have that are larger it would be nice in. I hope to lease larger fields over time.


Mostly good reasons. However, regarding cutting one direction when you have lodged hay, I don't see how that's going to work.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just ordered one and I got the side pull.....couldn't justify the extra expense. Some of my fields are perfect for a center pivot but for 4k I can deal with it......if your pocketbook can stand it is see no disadvantage to the center pivot.....my pocketbook gave me the answer I was lookin for.....damn it


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Just ordered one and I got the side pull.....couldn't justify the extra expense. Some of my fields are perfect for a center pivot but for 4k I can deal with it......if your pocketbook can stand it is see no disadvantage to the center pivot.....my pocketbook gave me the answer I was lookin for.....damn it


 Is it green?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Center piviot much better for small fields . How does it turn? Well you have to get the mind set in tight areas you are driving the tractor with one hand and driving the mower with the other hand via swing cylinder .I see guys buy a center pivot and still mow the way they always did and I think what a waste .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Just ordered one and I got the side pull.....couldn't justify the extra expense. Some of my fields are perfect for a center pivot but for 4k I can deal with it......if your pocketbook can stand it is see no disadvantage to the center pivot.....my pocketbook gave me the answer I was lookin for.....damn it


What is headed your way?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would think it would mostly depend on whether you wanted to spend the extra money for mid-pivot. If the field is to small you can just mow with it traditionally and still have the advantage of the mid-pivot for the larger fields. Depending on the layout of your 5 acre fields, I don't think you will be able to take advantage of the mid-pivot. Ran my first one last year, there is defiantly a learning curve for it. Did not master it in the hour I ran it. What size were you looking at? JD makes them down to 9 ft which is handy for the small operators.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a 1431 with the hitch mount pivot, would never go back to a side pull. A skilled operator with a center pivot and the hitch pivot can turn it around on less than a dime.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What is headed your way?


Green moco with flails.....



FarmerCline said:


> Is it green?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think they'll ever be another one here of either side or center pull without a swivel hitch. The swivel hitch, either tongue or 2 point mounted, is worth every penny. It would have been nice if it were available on the H7220.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I have a 1431 with the hitch mount pivot, would never go back to a side pull. A skilled operator with a center pivot and the hitch pivot can turn it around on less than a dime.


I was amazed when I started running a center pivot at how maneuverable they can be when you get used to swinging the tongue. It will take some practice, but once you get it you'll enjoy mowing with it (at least I did  ).


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Center pivot can mow circles around a side-pull, but only if you can justify that added cost. A lot of locals harp because they're too big for small fields but running one is cake...especially if equipped with a drawbar or 2-point swivel. Can spin it right on a dime. Mowing across a field with a center pivot or self-propelled makes it much easier to come through with the tedder and catch all the hay....versus having any odd rows or point rows with a side-pull. Like anything, it's whatever fits your situation best.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys I am really glad to hear that! Next fall I plan on buying either a Krone 3210 cri or new holland 313.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> Thanks guys I am really glad to hear that! Next fall I plan on buying either a Krone 3210 cri or new holland 313.


Ya know, Deere makes them thangs too.....


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

endrow said:


> Center piviot much better for small fields . How does it turn? Well you have to get the mind set in tight areas you are driving the tractor with one hand and driving the mower with the other hand via swing cylinder .I see guys buy a center pivot and still mow the way they always did and I think what a waste .


When I had my new holland 114 haybine sometimes instead of going around field clock wise I would go counter clock wise 

When I got my disc bine a kuhn 313 I went with the side pull. Any center pivot was $10000 more than this machine. Got a good deal on it. They sold it as a demo unit but it never left the lot. They just made a few minor changes on the next years model. 
Also kuhn had a discount program going at the time. So I think there was just under $4000 in discounts on my machine.


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have a 1431 and you once you get it figured out you can keep turning it till you about hit the tongue of it not a pretty sound and no good on tires.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> It should turn as well if not better. The hitch type will be a bigger influence on turning than whether it's center or side pull. If most of your fields are small, though, I'm not sure what the benefit would be for you with a center pivot machine.


the 2pt swivel was the best thing we ever bought. We had a 8312 Case IH hitch pull and that thing wouldnt corner very well. This Kuhn we have is amazing at how tight we can turn!


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

thats me cutting by the way


----------



## allmur8369 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Vermeer MC3700 ordered mower anyone familiar with Vermeer


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

We had a jd 955 with transport cart, a 946 with cart and loved them they both were 2 point hitch. Had a new holland 1431 that was drawbar pulled and hated it. Definitely get 2 point hook up


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Same here. The NH 7220 is fine mower but everyone misses the 2 pt hitch swivel hitch the Kuhn FC243 had.


----------

